# Bye bye pygos



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Hi,

Just a last "adios" to those Bboys before they left to a good home in Belgium. I'll deeply regret them, they were my proud and joy for a while


























































































Adrien


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, those are some amazing specimen
















Did you sell them to William's, btw? (http://nl.piranha-fury.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=103113)


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome fish









And yes, they are sold to William's


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Wow...those are some big beauties.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

william is a lucky man.. and he will take care of them for u


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man, the tern has a massive head


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dang nice piraya


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> william is a lucky man.. and he will take care of them for u


Yup and yup









Thanks for the comments guys









Adrien


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That was an excellent collection!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!!!!!!!!!







bye bye


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, by the way, you've won the non-p POTY competition!

Congratulations


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

awesome fish , and great pics too. you are sure gunna miss those guys

ian


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

hi,

I first want to thank Adrien for giving me the opportunity to get my hands on such awsome specimen.and next some pictures so everybody can see that 48hours later they are swimming around as if they were here for years

greetz !


----------

